

Ask HN: YouTube's storage system - monological

Does anyone know how YouTube stores all their videos? Do they use a distributed file system spread across clusters? Or do they just use MySQL and store them as long blobs (&#60; 4.2GB per blob)?
======
gojomo
The most details I've seen are summarized here:

<http://highscalability.com/youtube-architecture>

~~~
monological
thank you!

